# DIY spray bars



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

I made a DIY spray bar for my Fluval 205 and not sure how many holes and how big to make them is there any way to calculate it? or just do some and see if you like it? any help would be welcomed thanks!


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I made one for my fx5 and spread the holes out 2" . Started with 1/8 bit and tested till the holes were large enough to do what I needed. Depends really on how long of a bar you are making too. Remember you can angle your holes to spray in certain directions (if you were going for surface agitation). I did this at the ends so it would agitate as much of the surface as possible. You should just start off with small holes and go bigger if needed then paint and what not. Good luck and keep us posted. :thumb:


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

i started off fairly small with 5 holes about 1.5in apartish. Dont need to paint found some gray PVC that screwed together so got end cap 6inch piece of pvc and male piece with a unthreaded end(forgot what they called it) and just shoved the rubber shoe that came with the fluval cost me 5$ and took about 5 minutes to do have to take a picture. why i asked if i did a water change and the streams where shooting out so hard it was gettin me wet :lol: so prob goin to tune it down some deff keeps the water movin tho i like it alot better then the output they give ya


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah I have the same problem. I just turn it downward (if I remember ) :lol: and turn it back up. Don't forget if you leave town to turn it downwards so it doesn't spray on to your floors (due to evap) . I saw a post on here about that happening to a guy.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

ya why i ws considering making the holes bigger might push the fish around to much if i turn it down to much in a 20L shellies tank so the fish arnt to big


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Flippercon said:


> Yeah I have the same problem. I just turn it downward (if I remember ) :lol: and turn it back up. Don't forget if you leave town to turn it downwards so it doesn't spray on to your floors (due to evap) . I saw a post on here about that happening to a guy.


Good tip!! I was that otherguy!


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Flippercon said:


> Yeah I have the same problem. I just turn it downward (if I remember ) :lol: and turn it back up. Don't forget if you leave town to turn it downwards so it doesn't spray on to your floors (due to evap) . I saw a post on here about that happening to a guy.


Yep, first WC I did after adding my spraybar I got a quick shower!! But after that first time I have yet to forget to rotate the spraybar down during my WC's.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

same picture pretty much but can see the water flow better on the first quick and easy spray bar :thumb:


----------

